# Gerbil Litter with Respiratory Problems



## Helling123 (May 31, 2012)

Hi all

My 2 gerbils have both had (unexpected) litters, and I was totally unprepared.

I have lost 1 pup from the first litter through respiratory problems, as I think I treated him too late with the anti-biotics.

I bought more anti-biotics than I needed from the vet as a precaution, but I was gutted to discover today that all 6 pups from the 2nd litter are making the dreaded clicking noise.

It is really hard to give them the medicine through a dropper as they are so tiny, so I just wondered if I should feed it to mum, so it will get to all the pups through her milk.

I don't know if this is a good idea or a terrible one - I have absolutely no experience in this, and had no intention of breeding gerbils, so any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

I've heard of using a paintbrush to give pups a solution of something, but it's not 100% accurate or anything because a lot of the solution gets left behind on the brush. Maybe it'll give you an idea, though.

Sorry to hear one of the pups died - I wish you the best of luck with the rest, though.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Will they take soft solids yet? If they will maybe you can mix their meds into a very small amount of baby food.

What bedding are they on? If they are on shavings then they can irritate the respiratory tract. It might be worth changing them on to shredded paper.


----------



## Helling123 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. 

They were on sawdust, but I decided to replace it today, even though the advice is generally not to disturb the nest, as I thought they'd stand a better chance with the sawdust gone.

I actually managed to use the dropper with all 6 pups this evening, so fingers crossed I'll be able to dose them using this method for the next 4 doses.

Don't think I could stand losing another pup - it was heartbreaking fiinding him. :sad:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

only 4 doses? what antibiotics do you have? if its baytril it should be given twice a day (12 hours appart) and the course should be around 10 - 14 days minimum, as it tends to take atleast a week for infections to start to clear up


----------



## Helling123 (May 31, 2012)

Hi Lil Miss.

The vet prescribed Baytril 2.5% oral. 

0.04ml once a day for 5 days.

She did go away to check the dosage - could it be a lower dose because they are only 3 weeks old, or has she given the wrong dosage?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

How much do they weigh? A normal dose for rodents is 0.1ml/ 100g, though you can safely give them much more. If the baytril doesn't kick the infection then is can be combined with doxycycline.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

as snippet said how much do they weigh?

i would actually suspect your vet isnt actually rodent savy to be honest


----------



## Helling123 (May 31, 2012)

OK thanks.

They are so tiny and wriggly I wouldn't know where to start weighing them!

Why do you think the vet only said once a day?


----------



## Helling123 (May 31, 2012)

Lil Miss I got that feeling too when I had to tell her about RI which I had read about on the web!

Three weeks ago I knew nothing about gerbil pups - now my mind is swimming with information overload!!!

I'm just concerned that she looked up the dosage, so would be scared to overdose them


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Helling123 said:


> OK thanks.
> 
> They are so tiny and wriggly I wouldn't know where to start weighing them!
> 
> Why do you think the vet only said once a day?


in all honesty? i would say because she doesnt actually know what shes doing

if you have a pair of kitchen scales and a high sided mixing bowl you can use that to weigh them in


----------



## Helling123 (May 31, 2012)

OK thanks.

Will give it a try.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

How long have you been giving them the antibiotics for? Often RI in young pups is hereditary - when they reach around the 3 weeks mark the immunity received from the mother will start to wear off and it's around this time that RI often kicks in. Giving the ab/s to the mother at this point wont make a difference as the pups will be taking in solid food as well as some milk.
Baytril as an antibiotic may not have much of an effect - if your vet can prescribe something like trimethoprim sulpha or marbocyl in a small enough amount then that will be much more effective. Carry on giving the baytril for now if you feel it's making a difference. Mix some apple juice or something similar in with it to take the taste away as it's vile.


----------



## sim1 (May 19, 2012)

hi the babies are on the correct dose !! we give the same to our pets that small . rabbits and pigs would want more as they are bigger ! hope they are all doing ok !


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope they all get better hun, so sad about one passing away, but you have six little babies to concentrate on and I'm sure when you have them all better they will grow to be gorgeous tame little Gerbils.
Wish you all the luck in the world


----------

